# A patriotic background...



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

Found these on the web, and thought I would share...
http://www.pjstar.com/images/dailypics/wtc/wallpaper640x480.jpg
http://www.pjstar.com/images/dailypics/wtc/wallpaper1152x870.jpg


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (Verruckt)*

Here's a couple more ::
http://www.tarleton.edu/~catkinson/images/emblem2_md2.jpg [800x600]
http://www.tarleton.edu/~catkinson/images/emblem2.jpg [1280x1024]


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (Verruckt)*

How bout this one??


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (gin8122)*

that is just sweet


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that is just sweet[HR][/HR]​Got an even better one for you then


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (gin8122)*

I think those eery blue lights emanating from the wreckage of the WTC where the towers once stood is one of the most poignant, beautiful symbols I have seen.
Although I've seen a few pictures of those lights (I think TIME had them on the cover), I never read about them? Do they still shine those lights today?


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (ASurroca)*

no, they aren't on anymore. The power was donated by the power company and was millions of dollars for 2 or 3 hours a day for like a week or so.


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: A patriotic background... (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think those eery blue lights emanating from the wreckage of the WTC where the towers once stood is one of the most poignant, beautiful symbols I have seen.[HR][/HR]​Agreed. Does anybody have a closer picture of that?? Thanks...


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (gezuvor)*


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (gin8122)*

That one is AWESOME gin- thank you.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: A patriotic background... (NightFlyerGTI)*


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: A patriotic background... (iwanaleya)*

Sweeeet! Thanks all!!


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: A patriotic background... (gezuvor)*

I agree... I wish they could have left the lights


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A patriotic background... (evolveVW)*

You mean they don't have those blue lights on anymore?


----------

